# Crimson Talon Broadheads



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

Well these arrows bring out the tuning in your bow. I was shooting dead on with FP but way low and right with these. Tuned the bow for BH and now can shoot both perfect. Shot through the mesh of a blind today and through the heart of a doe at 40 yards. She tried to pull out and couldn't. I had to pull it through on the inside. These badboys corkscrew in and cut it all up.
:thumbs_up


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've used these for 5 seasons now and really like them. I've killed 11 deer, 3 raccoons, and a groundhog with them! I lost one deer, but it was not the head's fault, it was the shooters!:wink:
Dean


----------

